# Meeting of the Minds



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

a couple of pics of Molly and my grandaughter


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

They're BOTH adorable, Dave!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

krandall said:


> They're BOTH adorable, Dave!


thanks Karen, they were here for a couple of weeks and Molly fell in love with Lily, Oh yeah I also need a new camera it's pooched. too.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Super precious, Dave! I'd take either one of them!!!! Or better yet...both of them!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Nothing more fun then grandchildren! Of course Molly feel in love and Molly may be Lily's first love. Too cute.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwww, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Aww So beautiful!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

nothing cuter then a naked baby...except and naked baby with a havanese! LOL


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Veryyy cute!!

I can't wait til' I have a grand baby, I'm ready...sorta, I just don't think any of my kids are yet! hah.

Kara


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Dave, they are both adorable! Two weeks? I'll be you and Gwen are worn out!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Cute cute cute!!


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

IWAGB! She's adorable, Dave!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Wonderful Molly and baby pic !


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Awww so cute!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Save that adorable picture Dave... You may have spoiled Molly, does she now want a real live baby to play with, or would another Havie do?


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Two adorable, precious baby girls, lucky you!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Save that adorable picture Dave... You may have spoiled Molly, does she now want a real live baby to play with, or would another Havie do?


That won't happen Flynn. lol. I have two girls now to take care of.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Really cute. Lucky you.


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Two cuties!! Enjoy your grandbaby, they are the best things in life, next to havs!!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Being a Grandparent is the best. So cute!


----------

